# Poison Ivey - is it an OSHA recordable



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

just curious what yall think.

I know a pipeline construction contractor that got ran off a very large new lay project because three workers came down w/poison Ivey, one worker had it kinda bad so he went to a medical clinic for cortisone shots and the company Inspector (top five oil company) flipped out and ran 25 people and 15 semi loads of equipment off the job and pulled the contract after a disagreement on if its an OSHA recordable incident.

basically the big company wanted the contractor to record the incidents w/OSHA and contractor wouldnt do it on grounds that it was not required.


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

My understanding is that any medical treatment beyond first aid makes it an OSHA recordable. Sometimes that changes on investigation, but that's how I understand it...


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

A one time injection is not a recordable, if it is the same person with multiple injections then yes it is a recordable. If the employee was forced to stay home because of the posiion Ivy under a doctor's order then this would be considered a lost time incident or (DAW) day away from work (recodrable.) Any othe douts, go to OSHA .GOV. AND TYPE IN RECORDABL INCIDENTS.

Hope this helps. 

Sorry to hear that about the contractor, Sounds like a legal question within their contracts group.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Insect bites* - Most insect bites or stings won't result in recordable cases. But, if an insect bite or sting results in medical treatment (usually a shot to prevent an allergic reaction), it becomes recordable. Similar treatments given to prevent allergic reactions to poison oak, ivy or sumac exposures are also recordable.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Recordable all the way, once medical treatment was given at the medical clinic it is said and done. I base this on the facts below and having a Master in Industrial Hygiene (Montana Tech '95)

*OSHA reportable injury. *An incident that involves a death of an employee or the hospitalization of three or more employees 
*OSHA recordable injury. *An injury meeting OSHA guidelines. Examples are a laceration requiring stitches, a broken bone, and a needle stick. These are recorded in an *OSHA 300 log.*

OSHA definatley believes poison ivy is an issue or they would devote a page too it!

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/sawmills/poison.html

Also OSHA states the following

"*Injury or Illness*
The final rule's definition of injury or illness is based on the definitions of injury and illness used under the former recordkeeping regulation, except that it combines both definitions into a single term "injury or illness." Under the final rule, an injury or illness is an abnormal condition or disorder. Injuries include cases such as, but not limited to, a cut, fracture, sprain, or amputation. Illnesses include both acute and chronic illnesses, such as, but not limited to, a skin disease, respiratory disorder, or systemic poisoning. The definition also includes a note to inform employers that some injuries and illnesses are recordable and others are not, and that injuries and illnesses are recordable only if they are new, workrelated cases that meet one or more of the final rule's recording criteria...."


----------



## EWV8434 (May 21, 2004)

*Recordable....*

This would be an OSHA recordable case. It happened while the person was working and it required the use of prescription medications. Under the 300 rule the only prescription which can be given is a Tetanus shot. A lot of people think only injuries can be recordables but illnesses from exposure can be also classified as recordables. EWV8434


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Any job site related injuries or incidents that result in a doctors visit is a recordable incident.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

OSHA........ because of poison ivy? Dear Jesus save us from ourselves.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Davidsel47 said:


> Any job site related injuries or incidents that result in a doctors visit is a recordable incident.


Not true. You can have a medical claim without it being a recordable incident.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Part of ones job is to inspect the work area for hazards then to do what is possible to mitigate those hazards. Not only do you want to keep people safe but you want to protect your company from litigation over injury due to negligence.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

igo320 said:


> Not true. You can have a medical claim without it being a recordable incident.


If its due to someone having a preexisting condition your right but if you get hurt doing your job and you seek medical attention it will be a recordable incident.


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

Davidsel47 said:


> If its due to someone having a preexisting condition your right but if you get hurt doing your job and you seek medical attention it will be a recordable incident.


Not true. I send employees with minor injuries to our clinic if there is any question at all of something more serious. If results are negative, then not recordable.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

gotcha.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Over here - you go to ER or Doctor and meds/injection = recordable. Oilfield


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

In this case this is a recordable event. Treatment rendered was an injection and that is above first aid. The only injection that remains first aid level by statute is a tetanus shot.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

The answer is pretty simple. Recordable. Just google OSHA recordable criteria. By the way, a physician can provide 1st aid if he so chooses.
.........cC


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Just curious about why the contractor refused to record the incident?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

BDGreen said:


> OSHA........ because of poison ivy? Dear Jesus save us from ourselves.


EXACTLY :headknocksad_smiles


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

You're gonna need a ocean of Calamine lotion.

Sorry it just popped into my head.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Recordable because medical treatment was required. Really anything as simple as a bee sting should be reported to medical/safety, if it goes unrecorded and the guy goes to any doctor for medication his company will be in a bind for not reporting it. Itâ€™s kind of silly but itâ€™s the rules and itâ€™s covered in safety council training, plus the contract company should have a safety department that is aware of all rules and regulations to be on any site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This is a 12 year old thread guys.

TH


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> This is a 12 year old thread guys.
> 
> TH


 LOMA!!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yup. But itâ€™s as bad if not worse now for HSE. Thank Thomas j Henry and friends


----------



## Super Dave 1 (Jan 28, 2019)

It sux, but yes it is a recordable, with 30 years in safety & too many head bumps with OSHA I can promise you it is. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

My understanding is if the employee got a shot, it is a recordable.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> This is a 12 year old thread guys.
> 
> TH


Never understood why someone would dig up a many years old thread just to make a basic comment. Must be really bored.


----------



## TrailChaser (Nov 7, 2015)

aguaflaca said:


> Never understood why someone would dig up a many years old thread just to make a basic comment. Must be really bored.


I don't think they're digging it up. They're probably doing a keyword search and then posting on a thread that comes up in the results w/out ever looking at the original post date.

When I worked as a welders helper on the pipeline back in the 90's, they would have us clearing brush and running weedeaters during slow times instead of just sending us home. 
I ran a weedeater thru a bunch of poison ivy wearing nothing under my nomex but my boxers on that hot summer day. I got it so bad the juice/blood was soaking my socks/boots from the blisters busting and running down my legs while working. 
I left early and went to the dr. on my own and he gave me a prednisone shot to clear it up. The dr told me to take off the rest of the week, and said he'd never seen it so bad before. 
When I called in the next day, they didn't believe me and told me to bring the note to the office because they wanted to see it and wanted to see how the hell a rash could be bad enough to take off work with a dr excuse. 
The boss took one look at it and told me to go home and asked how much I spent at the dr so I could be reimbursed. 
Ever since then I'm hyperallergic and have to get the shot or pills anytime I get it.

Funny thing is I kept randomly getting it while living in Arkansas a few years ago without ever getting near it.(I can spot the stuff from good distance) After the third visit to the dr in a couple of months I finally figured out I was getting it from fly fishing for trout in the river. That oil gets on deer and other wildlife and then floats on the water when they cross. Started wearing waders and washing them good after fishing and never got it again.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Calmday said:


> Just curious about why the contractor refused to record the incident?


Because the next time he bids a job, he's going to be asked how many recordable incidents his company has accrued. It can mean the difference between getting a zillion dollar job and being passed over in favor of another company that didn't record it.

Edit: And there can be quite a bit of bonus money tied to what's reported and what's swept under the rug.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Bingo!*



impulse said:


> Because the next time he bids a job, he's going to be asked how many recordable incidents his company has accrued. It can mean the difference between getting a zillion dollar job and being passed over in favor of another company that didn't record it.
> 
> Edit: And there can be quite a bit of bonus money tied to what's reported and what's swept under the rug.


This is exactly the problem.


----------

